
Show HN: A Project Board built for remote teams - delgiudices
https://shipped.dev?ref=hn
======
matchbok
Neat idea, but anything that ties into slack or threads in slack is asking for
lost or complicated work. Slack threads are probably the worst tool for
getting any work done.

~~~
Brendinooo
I don't think that's some kind of moral absolute. Slack is indispensable for a
chunk of the remote work that I do.

~~~
ceejayoz
Are Slack _threads_ , though?

~~~
Brendinooo
I wouldn't call them indispensable but they are helpful in moderation.

------
zeroimpl
Sounds interesting, but the website has very little details on it so I can't
really evaluate how well it would work for me.

------
ComputerGuru
Why are you overriding native scroll?

------
mentos
My team uses slack and trello what are we missing out on by not using this?

~~~
delgiudices
Shipped replaces Trello, with Shipped conversations are 2-way synced so that
teams can respond from Slack instead of having to check trello

------
seancoleman
I would highly recommend against using "Jira Blue" :)

------
drcongo
Nothing happens when I click the Join with Slack button.

~~~
delgiudices
Sorry to hear that, if you click refresh it should load properly, we're
working on fixing that!

~~~
drcongo
Came back and tried again. Something was getting blocked by my content blocker
(1Blocker), reloaded without content blocking and it worked. I figured this
was probably useful for you to know.

